
WireGuard Merged Into net-next (will be in Linux-5.6) - signa11
https://lkml.org/lkml/2019/12/8/257
======
regecks
Also
[https://lists.zx2c4.com/pipermail/wireguard/2019-December/00...](https://lists.zx2c4.com/pipermail/wireguard/2019-December/004704.html)

